
CommunityX: Why this ex-Google employee built a better platform for protesting - christefano
https://www.fastcompany.com/90514719/why-this-ex-google-employee-built-a-better-platform-for-protesting
======
easytiger
And if wanted to use this platform to meet people concerned that left wing
extremists are trying to subvert democratic governments and the foundations of
our society by leveraging global crisis, manufactured or real, that would be
ok?

I get the impression that it is specifically designed to serve only a subset
of opinions.

~~~
trenning
Does every platform need to cater to everyone?

Couldn't a competing platform which is targeted towards your ideals be
launched as well?

~~~
easytiger
The person behind this being outraged at Google refusing to assume partisan
and anti free speech projects to push the agenda of employees indicates they
may not understand the the philosophical issues which underlay their
motivations. That the person lacks the intellectual or emotional ability to
understand why it is beyond reasonable for a corporate entity to stay out of
woke culture politik wars speaks volumes.

